# Demonstrative pronouns as objects



## Casquilho

As there are proper and remissive demonstratives pronouns in Latin, I don’t know which of them I shall use as object. In the examples below, the cases are nominative, ablative and dative; however, I can’t figure out if I shall use the anaphoric (_is, ea, id_), the identifier (_idem, eadem, idem_) or the proper 3 rd person (_ille, illa, illud_). Please, can you help me?

Homer was a model for Virgil, but Homer has got more readers than _him._
Achilles knows that life will go on without _him._
Achilles fears that may be not return _for him._

_Homerus exemplar Vergilio fuit, sed Homerus amplius lectores habet quam_ [?].
_Achilles scit uita uadet sine_ [?].
_Achilles timet non sit regressus_ [?].


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Theoretically what is tantamount to English object personal pronouns is the anaphoric _is,ea,id _, but as a matter of fact the more expressive_ ille_ is often used instead of_ is _in Classical Latin and more and more later. Moreover _is_ cannot be used when the pronoun refers to the subject of the clause or the subject of the main clause ; Latin uses the reflexive _se, sui, sibi, se_. For example :_ Achilles scit* se* mori posse_ or _Sperat omnes *sibi* gratulaturos esse_ ( He hopes everybody congratulates *him* ).

So I'd suggest to write :

_Homerus exemplar Vergilio fuit, sed Homerus plures lectores habuit quam_ _*ille*_. (_ is_ would sound too "weak" )

_Achilles scit uitam sine_ *se *( *se* absente )_ perseverare_.(_ Scio _+ infinitive clause ; _*him*_ refers to the subject )

_Achilles timet ne non  regredi possit_. 				( I am doubtful about turning into Latin the phrasing _return_ _for him_ ; I fear that... = _Timeo ne_ ; I fear that ...not... = _Timeo ne non_...


----------



## Scholiast

saluete!

J.F. de TROYES (#2) is in most respects quite right, but please note:

(a) the most elegant classical Latin would prefer _Homerus *exemplari *__fuit Vergilio_ with the predicative dative - or else a rephrasing, _Homerus Vergilio *exemplar se praebuit*_;
(b) in the Acc. + Infin. construction of the second sentence, a literal rendering will need the periphrastic future infinitive (_uitam...perseueraturam _[_esse_] - actually I have misgivings about whether this is idiomatically possible - "life will go on" sounds to me like an idiomatic Anglicism, but let that for the moment pass);
(c) again, in the best classical style, _timeo *ut*..._ (& subjunctive) would be the structure for "I fear that something may _not_ happen", rather than _timeo ne...non..._


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Homero foi o modelo de Virgílio, mas Homero teve mais leitores que _ele_.
> Aquiles sabe que a vida há-de continuar sem _ele_.
> Aquiles teme que pode não haver volta _para ele__._





> _Homerus exemplar Vergilio fuit, sed Homerus amplius lectores habet quam_ [?].
> _Achilles scit uita uadet sine_ [?].
> _Achilles timet non sit regressus_ [?].





> _Homerus exemplar Vergilio fuit, sed Homerus plures lectores habuit quam_ _*ille*_. (_ is_ would sound too "weak" )
> 
> _Achilles scit uitam sine_ *se *( *se* absente )_ perseverare_.(_ Scio _+ infinitive clause ; _*him*_ refers to the subject )
> 
> _Achilles timet ne non  regredi possit_. 				( I am doubtful about turning into Latin the phrasing _return_ _for him_ ; I fear that... = _Timeo ne_ ; I fear that ...not... = _Timeo ne non_...





> (a) the most elegant classical Latin would prefer _Homerus *exemplari *__fuit Vergilio_ with the predicative dative - or else a rephrasing, _Homerus Vergilio *exemplar se praebuit*_;
> (b) in the Acc. + Infin. construction of the second sentence, a literal rendering will need the periphrastic future infinitive (_uitam...perseueraturam _[_esse_]  - actually I have misgivings about whether this is idiomatically  possible - "life will go on" sounds to me like an idiomatic Anglicism,  but let that for the moment pass);
> (c) again, in the best classical style, _timeo *ut*..._ (& subjunctive) would be the structure for "I fear that something may _not_ happen", rather than _timeo ne...non...
> _


Vou comentar em conjunto.
Em Terêncio achamos *exemplo esse*, em Tito Lívio *exemplum alicui praebere*. As duas construções são bom latim: _*Homerus exemplo Vergilio fuit*_, é frase correcta. Como também seria _*Homerus exemplum Vergilio praebuit*_. Na segunda parte da oração o correcto é *ille* como já ficou dito.

A eleição de _*scio*_ + infinitivo ou _*gnosco*_ + infinitivo, depende do que queiramos expressar. *Gnosco* produz o conhecimento sem mais conotações, mas *scio* produz o saber ou a certidão. *Scio* faz referência ao acto de conhecer como resultado duma ajeitada percepção espontânea do objecto que produz uma noção verdadeira. *Gnosco* apresenta o conhecer como resultado, mesmo involuntário, da disposição, inerente em nós, de termos consciência dos fenómenos exteriores a nós. Eu não me dou decidido por nenhum dos dois. Tanto teriam de valer _*Achilles scit*_, como _*Achilles noscit*_. Sem ele pode expressar-se elegantemente com _*si ille non fuisset*_, ou com _*se absente*_ (melhor _*se absenturo*_), também clássica elegante construção, mas não estou convencido de _*sine se*_. No tocante ao tempo do infinitivo as duas formas são possíveis segundo atendamos a futuridade certa do feito (infinitivo futuro com ou sem _*esse*_) ou à sua certeza (infinitivo presente "geral").

Também com 'temer', a escolha do verbo dependera do que queiramos dizer. *Vereor* tem dentro do temor um matiz de respeito e apreensão. *Timeo* refere-se a um futuro próximo, numa circunstância dada em união duma certa covardia; é um sentimento, e por ido nao desaparece com a análise, nem se acalma progressivamente. *Metuo* refere-se a um futuro longe, ou sem horizonte temporal, é um temer que nasce da análise e consideração dos dados, da precaução e faz que o sujeito mantenha a guarda; o temor que produz nasce do convencimento e vai diminuindo com o desaparecimento do perigo. Ainda outros verbos poderiam entrar em questão: *pauere*, temer com ofuscação que não deixa lugar à reflexão; *formidare* representa um aspecto aumentativo e progressivo do temer; *reformidare* o mesmo mas de maneira mais íntima; _*horreo,*_ como _*formido,*_ é o mais alto grado do temor, mas com atenção à expressão da fisionomia, mas *metuo* e *timeo* pressupõem a consciência do sujeito, os outros verbos o sujeito não pode cair na conta do que lhe está a passar. Preferível a já apontada construção com _*ut*_.

Dito o anterior, eu vejo estas possibilidades de tradução:

*1. *_Homerus exemplo Vergilio fuit* / *Homerus exemplum Vergilio praebuit_, _sed Homerus plures lectores habuit quam_ _*ille.
*_ *2.  * _Achilles scit/noscit uitam _*se* absente _perseverare_/_perseveraturam (esse) _*/*_ Si ille non fuisset, Achilles scit/noscit uitam __perseverare_/_perseveraturam (esse)_.
*3.* _Achilles metuit ut regredi possit_.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings once again

In #4 of this thread, Xiao Roel has provided an encyclopaedic survey of Latin words for "fear", and I am now afraid to trespass further on this his domain - not least because my understanding of Portuguese is but limited.

So it is with trepidation (_trepidare_ is another word for "fear" in Latin) that I now write, and with all respect to the learned gentleman, and sincere apologies if I have him misconstrued. I am taking here issue with one sentence which he has contributed:



> Sem ele pode expressar-se elegantemente com _*si ille non fuisset*_, ou com _*se absente*_ (melhor _*se absenturo*_)



1. _si ille non fuisset_ should in the context be _nisi ille adfuisset_ (or possibly _adesset_, depending on the sequence of tenses in the surrounding context);
2. _se absenturo_ is nonsense: this would be in classical Latin _afuturo_: one may not form a future participial stem from a present participle - _paranturus_, forsooth?


----------



## XiaoRoel

> 2. _se absenturo_ is nonsense: this would be in classical Latin _afutur_


Certe. Lapsus mentis mihi aduenit.


----------



## Casquilho

Muito obrigado a todos. XiaoRoel, eu nem imaginava levar a questão tão longe, como sempre vossa erudição foi valiosa e surpreendente.

Vejo que faltou contexto na 3a sentença. Eu quis dizer que ele percebe que pode morrer em combate, receia por um momento essa possibilidade, mas se resigna ao risco e decide enfrentá-lo com coragem estóica... _metuo _caberia aqui?


----------



## Casquilho

Scholiast said:


> in the best classical style, _timeo *ut*..._ (& subjunctive) would be the structure for "I fear that something may _not_ happen", rather than _timeo ne...non..._



So, _ut non regrediatur_, that is?


----------



## Scholiast

salue Casquilho (#8)



> So, _ut non regrediatur_, that is?



Exactly.


----------

